# New to site - First Attempt of FET This Month - Help!



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi

First time on this site.   Got pregnant Sept 2003, miscarried at 3 weeks and have never been able to get pregnant since, I have unexplained infertility.   Had my first full IVF cycle towards the end of last year which was unsuccessful and am now preparing myself for my first natural FET cycle later this month.   Has this been a success for anyone the first time ?  Did you take time off work to chill or did you carry on with your normal routine ? I've been told I have to thaw all my embryos for this.  Help would be appreciated!


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Julesmac  

Just wanted to say hi & wish you luck really    

I've only had one attempt at FET myself (& with only 1 sad little grade 4 embie) & it was BFN   However, when my last ICSI cycle was cancelled this January I was gutted to have missed chance for fresh ET & have all my embies frozen. I posted in this area & got loads of positive FET success stories - including twins!!

Do you know how many embies you have? 

Sarah x


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

hi there

I had my first natural FET in April 2004 and am now the proud mother of Adam and Rachel who were born on 29 December 2004 so yes, it does work.

We had four frozen embryos, frozen two to two vials.  The plan was to thaw the first vial in the hope that we could save the second one for later.  However, only one embryo survived from the first vial so we had to defrost the second vial, and again only one survived.  We were very lucky that we didn't need to have another shot.  

I took time off work from the day of transfer and totally chilled.  I had also been having acupuncture in the lead up to my treatment and was also taking Chinese Herbs.  I may have gone to the extreme but I felt that I was doing everything I possibly could to get a positive result.  

I hope all goes well for you FET.  Let us know how you get on.



Maureen


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for your responses.  I think I have 8 frozen embies, some grade 2 and some grade 3.  My cycle is pretty regular so I'm on a natural FET cycle this month all going well.  Period due in the next week, of course I would love for it not to come, but I am gearing myself up for the transfer hopefully taking place the last week in April.  I tried acupuncture a while ago, before I started on IVF, and it was really relaxing but didn't help me get pregnant.  This might sound crazy, but I read an article about a lady who tried hypnotherapy and 3 months later so got pregnant naturally.  I tried this at Christmas to try and rid myself of any negative thoughts that were still running around my head.  I have planned another session towards the end of April to make sure I have lots of positive thoughts.  Has anyone else tired this ?  Or do I sound mega desperate!

Maureen you are so lucky!  

Sarah69, sorry to hear your attempt didn't work, I hjope things work out for you next time round.

Thanks for replying to my posting!  I have browsed through the site may times looking for other peoples experiences and thoughts but hadn't plucked up the courage until today to join the site.

Thanks ladies.

Jules.x.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Hun

I think that this site is great - I have got some really good advice & support & wish I'd known about it years ago.

You are lucky to have a so many good quality embies   - though I can't see any reason why they need to defrost all of them at once - I'd ask about this if I was you. I have 14 frozen from my last ICSI cycle & I know that they are in 'straws' of 1 - 2 embies. They intend to defrost as few as poss & see how successful the defrost is (then get more out if necessary).

It is exciting that your FET is planned so soon. I'm waiting for AF so that I can start mine too - already AF is 3 weeks late though!! If it comes this week I might be starting my cycle at same time as you (although mine is medicated) - would be nice if we end up cycle buddies   I agree about trying to chill out as much as possible & get into a positive frame of mind - after all there isn't much more that you can do!

Let me know how it goes & feel free to message me any time

Sarah x


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Jules

Yes I am very lucky and I was also very desperate.  I tried everything, drank grapefruit juice because I read this helped (can't remember how), made DH take zinc - you name it I tried it.  I wore rose quartz earrings, bought a fertility pouch from FF (which is lovely and I slept with it under my pillow every night even taking it with me when I went on holiday).  The way I looked at it was that I was doing everything I possibly could and no matter how crazy I felt at least I was trying my best.

So don't feel daft or desperate because when you get your baby or babies it will all be worth it.  I always believed I would be a mum no matter how many hurdles I faced.  If you read my profile you'll see that I lost an ovary, had 2 m/c from natural pg, had 1 failed IVF, 1 positive IVF then m/c and then the natural FET which resulted in Adam and Rachel.  So anything is possible.

I've been watching the Trevor Eve programme on a Thursday night and I don't think you can really appreciate it if you have been involved yourself.  I think it's the last episode tomorrow so I'll be tuning in.

Anyway, keep your fingers crossed.

Look forward to hearing how you get on.



Maureen


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Gals

Sarah, thanks for your advice about the frosties, I'll certainly ask why they all have to be defrosted as keeping some for the future would be great and maybe give me another attempt too.  It would be great to be cycle buddies, thanks for asking.  

Maureen, I've had my husband on the vitamin pills too so glad to hear I'm not the only one trying anything I can to achieve my goal .  I too have crystals that my friend bought me and a good luck charm from a another mate etc etc.  What's it like at Ninewells?  I remember when we got assigned to the ERI looking at all the various clinics in Scotland that offer IVF, there doesn't seem to be that many.  I have found that with the ERI there's a long wait in between cycles (full or FET).  My first attempt was Nov 05 (full) and now FET is April and am provisionally booked into the diary for September this year (full -  or maybe FET if I can save some of my frosties as per Sarah's advice.)  I have a friend of a friend in England who had 5 attempts with one month on IVF and one month off so had all 5 cycles within the space of a year, where's I'll only have had 2 or 3.....depending on how things go.

Period due this weekend/early next week.  Don't know about you guys but I've found since my first full cycle my body seems to feel different going through it's usual cycle.  My first attempt was in Nov 05 with results BFN (I take this is "been found negative" - sorry no sure of all the "shortcuts" at the moment!).  I find that after ovulation I have terrible headaches now right up until my periods begins and I also feel like I'm carrying around a brick in my abdomen.  Oh and PMT, I never really used to get it but now I'm like a bear with a sore head - really sore head!  I have assumed that this is just my body adjusting after all the drugs etc etc.

Nice to catch up with you ladies, thanks for your positive advice and for making me feel welcome 

Jules.x.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jules

I done a natural FET in December last year after having a m/c in August.  We only had 2 frozen embies and they both survived the thaw and were transfered the day after thawing.  As you can see from my ticker I'm now nearly 19 weeks pregnant.  I am also in the unexplained category.  On my FET I didn't rest as much as I did on a full cycle as I found the natural cycle so much easier to deal with.  I was off work until day 10 and was only back for 3 days before testing.  I followed alot of the Zita West book like visualising, keeping my abdomen warm after transfer just with a blanket and not with a hot water bottle, I also took my multivitamins, drank lots of water.  I would try and keep yourself busy, like leave things(not anything heavy) to do in the house so it gives you things to do.

I hope this one works for you.  I would also definitely ask them about defrosting all your embies at once.  

Love Michelle xx


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Michelle

It's reassuring to hear that someone else in the "unexplained" category has had a wonderful result, that means there's hope for me too.

You mention a Zita West book, which one did you follow as I would like to try and get my hands on that book and soak up some of the advice.

I plan to take the day of the transfer off and the following three days and then return to work on a work from home basis, on the understanding that I work normal hrs (my work can encroach into my spare time - hence why requesting "normal hrs") and take it easy.  That way my team won't be a whole member down and I can still contribute.

I take the Sanatogen Pro Natal vitamins, do you mind me asking which ones you use please ?

I will certainly ask the hospital why all my embies have to be defrosted, I'm now quite concerned about this and would obviously prefer for this not to happen if it's not absolutely necessary.

Thanks for responding and your advice.

Love Jules.x.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jules

The vitamins I took where Asdas own pregnancy vitamins(still taking them), A odurless garlic capsule, a calcium supplement(as I don't like milk etc) and omega 3,  I also ate a handful of brazil nuts every day.  The Zita West book is Conception and Fertility and it has a picture of 2 people holding hands in front of it, think you can get it on Amazon.  I didn't cut out my caffeine totally(still haven't) as my body was so used to it, I drank cans of diet pepsi and diet irn bru but I did cut it down and drank alot more water and my baby is still doing fine as was at m/w today.  

If you need to ask anything else just ask away and I will try and help you the best I can.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Michelle

Thanks for the info.   I've ordered the book from Amazon so I can start to read it and hopefully get the benefit from it before my transfer happens later this month.  Thanks also for the information regarding the vitamins - I need all the help I can get so thanks a million - you're a star.

Love Jules.x.


----------



## Ali (Mar 26, 2002)

I am due to have ET tomorrow, clinic have just phoned to say that they thawed 2 embryos, both have survived so it's down to the clinic tomorrow.  This is my first attempt at FET, this is a medicated cycle due to the distance from the clinic.  We have had 12 attempts at IUI all failed and 2 attempts at ivf, 1st attempt a  success and we now have Cameron.  Had our 2nd attempt and the end of the year but was negative but 7 embryos frozen.

Had reiki last night and have got my rose quartz and will be wearing orange tomorrow.  Have just had a gypsy at the door selling lucky charms so i had to buy one.  I had a reading from an Angel Therapist at the weekend and she told me which angels to ask for help from.  So will be doing this!!  I will try anything.

Bye for now
Love Ali x


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Ali

Good luck with the ET tomorrow    .  I go to the hopsital tomorrow to start my blood tests for my ET hopefully later this month.

Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you.

let us know how you get on.

Jules.x.


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Don't know if you girls want to join us, but we have a March/April fet board over on the cycle buddies where there are a few girls in the same boat as you. Feel free.....

SpookedOut


----------



## julesmac (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Spooked Out

Thanks for the advice.   I've just posted on the April/May (spring mircales I think!) buddies but not sure if I'm in the right place/thread ?  Can you help ?

Cheers - Jules.x.


----------

